# Mejor software de programación de PIC en lenguaje C



## THE ONE ANDRES (Jul 16, 2010)

Hola compañeros...

Estoy iniciándome en el mundo de la programación de PIC en lenguaje C, y tengo la curiosidad de saber que software es el mejor, tanto para uso personal como para uso comercial en lo posible en lo posible que sea no pago, y que pueda servir para toda la gama de PIC...

Estaré investigando en la Web y posteare aca lo que valla encontrando pues para construir un buen argumento entre todos de cual es la mejor opción...

Tratemos de decir cual y por que...

Saludes...


----------



## Eclip-se (Jul 16, 2010)

Todos los compiladores buenos son comerciales, asi que va ha ser imposible que consigas un compilador gratis que sea bueno.
Existe el SDCC que es un compilador codigo abierto, pero solo soporta los pic de las series 16F y 18F pero no incopora una interfaz grafica como los otros compiladores asi que para compilar un programa tienes que hacerlo todo manualmente y eso toma mucho tiempo y experiencia.

Te aconsejo que use es C18, C30 ya que son compiladores que los desarrolla microchip y son buenos.


----------



## ars (Jul 16, 2010)

Eclip-se dijo:


> Todos los compiladores buenos son comerciales, asi que va ha ser imposible que consigas un compilador gratis que sea bueno.
> Existe el SDCC que es un compilador codigo abierto, pero solo soporta los pic de las series 16F y 18F pero no incopora una interfaz grafica como los otros compiladores asi que para compilar un programa tienes que hacerlo todo manualmente y eso toma mucho tiempo y experiencia.
> 
> Te aconsejo que use es C18, C30 ya que son compiladores que los desarrolla microchip y son buenos.



Perdona, pero una cosa es el compilador y otra el IDE(o entorno de desarrollo), un IDE puedo tener asociado varios compiladores como por ejemplo es el caso del piklab, el cual integra practicamente todos los compiladores, el mplab si mal no recuerdo tambien tiene integracion con diferentes compiladores, son cosas diferentes el proceso de compilacion y el proceso de tipeo del programa.


----------



## Eclip-se (Jul 16, 2010)

Claramente hablo solo de compiladores, puedes explicarme cuando menciono yo el IDE.


----------



## ars (Jul 16, 2010)

Eclip-se dijo:


> Todos los compiladores buenos son comerciales, asi que va ha ser imposible que consigas un compilador gratis que sea bueno.
> Existe el SDCC que es un compilador codigo abierto, pero solo soporta los pic de las series 16F y 18F pero *no incopora una interfaz grafica como los otros compiladores* asi que para compilar un programa tienes que hacerlo todo manualmente y eso toma mucho tiempo y experiencia.
> 
> Te aconsejo que use es C18, C30 ya que son compiladores que los desarrolla microchip y son buenos.


A lo que esta resaltado en negrita. Yo interpreto eso, no se si interprete mal o te expresaste mal.


----------



## THE ONE ANDRES (Jul 21, 2010)

Hola compañeros,

Hasta el momento he encontrado que la batalla se la llevan CCS y Microchip con MPLB, hasta donde veo, CCS integra tanto el IDE como los compiladores, con ventajas de que el IDE (o no se si sea el compilador) posee asistentes de generación de código lo que lo hace muy atractivo, tiene un buen soporte técnico, mucha documentación de soporte, ejemplos con amplia gama de pics y no hay queja en cuanto al errores en la compilación.

Mientras que con Microchip, esta su IDE el famoso MPLAB que ahora que la casa compro a hi-tech posee todos los compiladores, desde la familia 16F hasta los 30F que creo que son los DSPics sino estoy mal. pues la documentación en este caso sigue siendo la misma ya que son los mismos compiladores de hi-tech y por ende referencia muy bien la optimización del código de estos compiladores y no se como estén de soporte técnico la verdad.

De lo anterior se que hay una versión lite (gratis) de para la serie 18Fde parte de Microchip y me imagino que hay una también para el compilador de CCS de la familia 18F, por fa confirmenme esto o corrijanme si es el caso.

Obviamente pretendo empezar con las versiones gratis pero la idea es familiarizarme full con ello para poder comprar las versiones pagas luego, pero la idea es que estas versiones gratis no tengan limite de tiempo ni nada, pero si puedo encontrar un compilador que no tenga costo pero que se pueda integrar con algún buen IDE y que tenga buenos resultados estaría perfecto...

Dejo info adicional que he encontrado, no si son IDEs o compiladores, pero seguiré ahondando en el tema...

*CCS PCH (v3.136)* - Creo que es un compilador

*CodeWright*

*UltraEdit*

*IAR's PIC18 (v2.11A/W32)* - Parece que es IDE y compílador, y que le sigue a CCS y Microchip

*Lupik PIC16 and PIC18 compiler*

*Picsimulatoride*

*PIkLab - IDE*

Saludes


----------



## willynovi (Jul 21, 2010)

personalmente definitivamente C18, para la linea 18F, ya que esta optimizado para esos PICs.
Es el único que he probado.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yo me quedo con el CCS que pilla toda la familia, pero parece que con las familias dspic y 32 tenia grandes errores, por lo menos hace cosa de un año.

El de hi-tech dicen que es un buen compilador pero yo lo encontré enrevesado.

Normalmente desarrollo con mplab integrando CCS de tal forma que puedo simular facilmente.


----------



## iDan (Jul 21, 2010)

Yo siempre recomiendo MikroC y sus variaciones de compiladores... pero tambien HI-TIDE es muy bueno...


Saludos...


----------

